# Stall size?



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

I was looking at calculating cost of building a barn, and I have heard that 10x10 is the minimum. In my area (Ohio) it gets icy in the winter, and a few months of the year would be 24/7 confinement.

So taking into account that horses would be outside as much as possible every other time of the year, what stall size would you want your horse to be in?

10x10
12x12
14x14

(for 'average size' horses)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Why do these horses need 24/7 confinement in the winter? I live in Ohio, and my horses have free-access to the pasture all the time, unless the weather is unreasonably frigid/windy.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

Horses can break their legs in ice and snow. That was what I was told, anyway. I guess I shouldn't have put it that way, but in winter, we have snow on the ground almost half of the time, and it ices every day. Plus the pastures would get torn up unless I had a dry lot area.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Average stall is 10x10 But I wouldnt go anywhere under 12x12. JMO

TRR


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I would make the stall 12 x 12 that way if you get a bigger horse it will fit trust me I went from a quarter horse to a draft belgium


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

14 X 14 or 16 X 16 if you can, would be lovely. I have 12 X 12 but wish I could put bigger stalls in and I don't even have huge horses and they're rarely inside anyhow. But when it's nasty, I'd love to have them in nice big well ventilated stalls.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

I just had a barn built 3 years ago. some of the issue, unfortunately boils down to $$. I ended up with a 7 stall barn, 12 ft aisle, 6 of the stalls are 10x10. the 7th stall is 14x14 across from a 14x14 tack room. the 14 ft stall belongs to my draft. I have sliding doors on the front & back (all the little extras like sliding doors add cost.) plus a "man" door.
the building itself was $23,000 plus chat for leveling the ground (it was fairly level to start with but by laser..still required 10 inches to level.

then there was the cost of running electricity & water over..each of those $3000 & $1100 respectively so my point is keep an open mind about the larger sizes cuz you might end up needing to downsize that idea (unless, of course money is no issue for you)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have 10 X 12 (unfortunately we were limited in length to deliver the barn with 2 stalls + run-in), but that's enough for them to move freely and sleep. But (!) my horses are smaller size and I rarely keep them in stalls (even in winter). With something like WB or draft I'd say 12 X 12 min.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

kitten_Val said:


> I have 10 X 12 (unfortunately we were limited in length to deliver the barn with 2 stalls + run-in), but that's enough for them to move freely and sleep. But (!) my horses are smaller size and I rarely keep them in stalls (even in winter). With something like WB or draft I'd say 12 X 12 min.


so agree def at least 12x12 for draft or wb..I worry about mine getting cast in a 14x14
man memory is slipping after I saw your post went measured mine are 10x12 also..a couple are slightly smaller guess the builder had a crooked line lol


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I say the bigger the better, even for small horses. I like the idea that they can move around or even lay flat out if they want.

My stalls are all 12'X24'. The Arabians look like peas rattling around in a very large pod, but my TB appreciates the extra room.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Mine are 12x12, and the new ones are closer to 12x14.


----------

